# Product Showcase: Menzerna Fast Gloss 400



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

We were able to get some Menzerna Fast Gloss 400 in to test out. Take a look at the results below.










*Manufacturer's Description*

Menzerna Fast Gloss FG 400 the very latest outstanding compounding polish from Menzerna.
Menzerna Fast Gloss FG 400 contains even more ultra fine abrasive so can now remove sanding marks up to 1200 grit whilst at the same time producing exceptional levels of gloss. We have found this to be a truly exceptional product when used by either Dual Action or Rotary polisher, quickly removing swirls and scratches even on tough paints leaving a truly exceptional level of gloss for such a correction compound.

Like all products from Menzerna, Fast Gloss is free of silicone and fillers so therefore results are permanent.

*Product Highlights:*

- More abrasiveness: Elimination of sanding marks of grit 1200 ultra fast
- High gloss: Within one-step process creation of impeccable high gloss
- One-step polish: Saving time due to one-step process with high abrasiveness and high gloss
- All-purpose: Suitable for all types of clear coats

*Now onto the results: *

*Subject*: 2011 BMW M3 Competition Package - Jet Black

*Tools used: *

Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Vented 5 inch backing plate
Uber Microfiber Cutting Pad 5.25 inch
Uber Microfiber Towel 16x24
Menzerna Top Inspection

Car was brought in to us after Hurricane Sandy for a clean up. We decided this would be a great test for Menzerna FG 400. We figured this would be 2 steps on this car, start wtih Menzerna FG 400 and finish with Menzerna SF 4000 or Sonax Fine Abrasive or Sonax Nano Polish........well we were a bit surprised take a look.

Before - pretty beat up after Hurricane Sandy/the Noreaster/and just bad car washes

















Won't go too much into this part but Prep including: wash/decon/autoscrub/wheels...


















Menzerna Top Inspection wipe down

























After the wipe down we found a few more rids, we took care of them with few passes of FG 400 and we got to a last step ready









Repeat the above and this was what we got. Some great results with just about zero dust.









Here are some split shots of what FG 400 can do

Trunk

Before









50/50

















Passenger side door 50/50

































After









Rear fender

























Completed in about 15-20 minutes with the Griot's/Uber Cutting Microfiber Pad/Menzerna FG 400

















Results - WOW - In the sun (we spotted no holograms) 









































We rinsed down the car to ensure all dust was gone we went right into the last step.

























Any questions please feel free.


----------

